# f250 bfgoodrich all terrain tire PSI



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey guys i have searched around alot and have found some of you guys run 55-80 psi. I have a f250 ext cab with the v8 7.3l diesel.I am running bfgoodrich all terrain tires and was wondering what psi i should run with my blizzard 8ft plow on and what should i run with it off.Thanks. I would appreciate some help.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I always run what the tire sidewall says to run, most I underinflate is 10-15psi.


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

One tire normally fits (applies to) many different vehicles, so using the sidewall maximum inflation as a guide can be WAY off. That is simply the most pressure that the tire can safely hold before exploding. Using the manufacturer's #s on the certification sticker in the door jamb is what you want to do. That goes for all vehicles, not just trucks.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

on my BFG's the sidewall has a max pressure of ~50psi, but on the inside of the fuel door Ford says 30psi so that's where I keep it. With 50 psi the tread wears waaaay faster and the center of the tread bows out and wears fast as well.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

that was the problem with the Firestones, Ford wanted one pressure to give the truck a better ride, Firestone wanted another- we all know what happened there.

Oh well, thats the way I have always done it and dont have tires wearing out or treads blowing off the middle.

Lets say your truck came with D range tires and now you run E range tires ( or the other way around ), you cant go by the label on the truck anymore. 
Or lets say you change the size of the tires and now it has a different sidewall- cant go by the label anymore as well. 

So what do you guys do in that situation?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

you should go by what the tire manufacture recommends. the sidewall marking is not only max pressure but also how you get the full weight rating. if you are driving around without a lot of weight in the truck, then you might want to back off a bit if you have load e tires running at 80 psi. I keep mine at 80psi all the time.


----------



## Swinn (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if you were still under warrenty and put a tire that is not what the door sticker says would they try to get out of covering the truck for front end or rear end problems? Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

So if my tires both front and back say 65psi max cold.Then should i be running around 60 psi in front and back. Should i run more in the front because of more weight with the diesel motor, and then should i run less in the back because of less weight. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I would like to have the correct tire pressure and not be totally off.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> you should go by what the tire manufacture recommends. the sidewall marking is not only max pressure but also how you get the full weight rating. if you are driving around without a lot of weight in the truck, then you might want to back off a bit if you have load e tires running at 80 psi. I keep mine at 80psi all the time.


80 PSI is not a recommendation for inflation pressure...it is just what it says, a max rating. Driving around with no load on that must rattle your fillings out.

The proper way to inflate a tire is to balance the load across the tread width, which can be tested with chalk or paint. Fill your tires to almost max, about 60 psi, which will probably be overinflated... put some chalk on the tires and move your truck a few feet. You'll see there is still chalk left on edges of the tire. You want to deflate a few psi at a time until the chalk is even across the whole width. This might not take long with a plow on the front, and it will be very different from front to back if you don't have any weight in the bed. Like lownrangr said, this method will also wear your tires evenly. With a plow on the front you should be above street pressure, which is about 30-40 psi on most cars/trucks, which does come from the door panel (the vehicle manufacturer) like Minnesota slim said.


----------



## PlowingHD (Dec 12, 2005)

I would run max (65) in the fronts and (60) in the rear, if you don't have any ballast. (with plow on). You really should have load range E's instead of D's on your truck, but if you are running 285's, that is not an option because they are not available in a E range. just my opinion though. HD


----------

